
What are your recommendations for Git visualisation? - carmat
I like to think I&#x27;m well versed enough in how to use git, at least on a day-to-day basis. Having had plenty of experience with GitHub repos, both private and public, I now find myself in a situation whereby I should assume GitHub is not an option, and use &#x27;self-hosted&#x27; repos.<p>With this, comes the difficulty in visualising progress, history and collaboration within a small team. Issues arise due to a no -standard, or non-existent, workflow (but that&#x27;s for a different discussion).<p>I believe a visualisation tool would greatly help the team I work with, but with little experience outside of GitHub, I&#x27;m looking for advice from those that have used other tools.<p>e.g. Gitlab: to me, it looks like the answer, or at least something pretty close. But I don&#x27;t want to commit to something, propose to my team, only to later discover a fundamental flaw or usage restrictions etc.<p>EDIT: An ideal feature would be the concept of pull requests or merge requests. Given the current team workflow, not every piece of work is to be released as soon as its completed so having some visualisation of things waiting on the wings is important.<p>Help in research would be grately appreciated.<p>Thanks community :)
======
sdesol
Disclaimer: I'm the creator of GitSense which is focused on Git analytics and
search

Right now it doesn't support analyzing/visualizing merges/pull requests, but
it will down the road. What it does really well right now, is it lets you
analyze changes across branches, which is a precursor to merge/pull requests
analytics. Below is an example of how you can use it to analyze two branches
from the rethinkdb project:

[https://gitsense.com/insight?c=bitbucket:gitsense/contexts:g...](https://gitsense.com/insight?c=bitbucket:gitsense/contexts:gs_contexts::default.ccf#b=github:rethinkdb/rethinkdb:next::github:rethinkdb/rethinkdb:v2.3.x)

I write a bit more about how the tool works in the GitSense blog:

[https://gitsense.com/blog](https://gitsense.com/blog)

Right now I'm working on deep integration with Bitbucket and Microsoft, but
you can use the standalone web tool, to analyze repos from GitHub/GitHub
Enterprise, Bitbucket Cloud/Server or GitLab Server/Cloud. If GitHub and
GitLab supports injection points in their product, I'll provide deep
integration with them as well.

------
carmat
Just spotted this come up on HN New as well, pull requests included:
[https://opsnotice.xyz/gogs-git-docker/](https://opsnotice.xyz/gogs-git-
docker/)

Another potential I guess, however I've never used Docker or Go so maybe not
worth the risk.

------
matt4077
GitKraken is pretty nice, and free – but it's client software, not a web
service.

~~~
carmat
I probably should have mentioned this in my original post (will amend) but
does it handle things like feature/merge requests kind of like how GitHub and
GitLab does?

~~~
matt4077
No, it's just a client, merge requests aren't part of a standard Git install
so it wouldn't know where to even save them. (It does handle them when working
with a Github repository).

For that Gitlab is certainly the best option – or a private repository at
Github. I'd trust their security much more than anything I could roll myself.

~~~
carmat
Important point well made. Thank you

